# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Clibanarius Tricolor

## Bruno Quinzico

*CLASSE: CRUSTACEA
FAMÍLIA: DIOGENIDAE
ESPÉCIE: Clibanarius Tricolor
Tamanho médio: até 30mm
Ocorrência: Caraíbas
Alimentação: Algívoro e detritívoro.
Colecta: Boca Chica, Républica Dominicana
Perigo: N/A*

----------

